# Show me your flounder boat



## 69RRVERT (Sep 21, 2006)

I am getting to lazy to walk, so I am looking at converting my boat into an official floundering boat.

1. what type of of air motor (prop or fan)?
2. are you using a generator or an altenator with batteries?
3. is your air motor stationary or does it turn?
4. what type of lights do you use (green, halogen, or incondesant)?

I would like to make averything where it removable so that when I am fishing (rod/reel) everything is not getting beat up. Also, I thought about making the prop belt driven with a idler pulley setup using a regular side mount outboard motor control system for the throttle and be able to disengage the prop if I need to stop for something_. _Show me your pictures.Thanks - 69rrvert


----------



## alw (Apr 30, 2006)

http://www.krestasboats.com/ builds a nice boat. Check out Nightstalker guide service, Rockport. I have one similar to theirs but 16 ft. Go with a guide befor you build so you know what is needed.


----------



## cat. (Nov 27, 2006)

am i missing something? is that not a car in that pic?


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

We have had a few flounder barges. We have always had fixed air motors (no steering), 120vac lights (4-400w quartz) with a generater, and no underwater lights. I am not saying this is the best set up, just what my family uses. Our rigging is removable - we had 1/4" thick aluminum tabs welded to the hull, the light rigging and motor rigging are bolted to the tabs. Our Air motor must come off the boat to get the boat in our garage. 

My sugestions, If I was going to build a new flounder rige from the ground up - I would start with as light a hull as possable and as wide as I could buy. Make the boat as light as possable. On those murky days, being able to float in 4" of water, instead of 6" WILL make a difference. Also, I would go with a 12v system, with a generater driven off the air motor. (if you do it right, the generator can start the air motor too.) I would not worry about steering on the air motor - steering with gigs works fine for me. Also, make sure you can idle the air motor way down, to go slow on those calm nights.

My .02.
Jerry


----------



## TEAMAFISHINADO (Oct 25, 2005)

*The Dude Is Sharp*

NUFF SAID.

T/A



cat. said:


> am i missing something? is that not a car in that pic?


----------



## 69RRVERT (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. Keep them coming. My boat is a 16' Alweld tunnel that is a deep and wide hull with a 115 Evinrude. As far as my sig picture, it is a '69 Plymouth Road Runner convertible. Only a handfull of them were made. Thanks - 69rrvert


----------



## cat. (Nov 27, 2006)

OH thats your avatar? i was cornfussed! yup sharp..as a bowling ball......easy t/a.


----------



## sferg (May 26, 2004)

1986 18" Carolina skiff (original flat bottom)'86 evinrude 60hp.I have a fixed mounted air motor . We use the gigs to steer, I am running 550 watts of 12 volt lights run off the alternator driven by the air motor. I use 100 watt fog light bulbs in my fixtures. My prop is wooden banks maxwell and it is 36" x 16 pitch. It needs to be replaced. Motor is a old honda 10 hp. You can get props and hubs from www.arrowprop.com/low.html at a very reasonable price. I have an 8 inch pulley on the air motor to run the alternator, It spins the alt. fast enough to keep the battery charges running at idle so you can run slow enough on calm nights.
Many flounder boats are aluminum due to the weight but beware that the lights must be grounded directly to the battery and not thru the boat. Grounding thru the hull will cause severe electrolysis will do a number on an aluminum hull fairly quickly.


----------



## cat. (Nov 27, 2006)

NICE ROAD RUNNER! LOL.......CHOOOO!!!


----------

